# Curado e7 Clicking



## ol dirty basser (Jun 2, 2009)

I bought a used e7 in excellent (like new) cosmetic condition yesterday from a local angler. Reel seemed fine until I got it home and mounted it on a rod. When I reel it, it makes a clicking/ticking noise, probably once every time the handle goes around.

I have read a little and seen that it could be the anti-reverse pawl, but I haven't gotten a chance to take a look yet. What I would like to know, is if it is probably the anti-reverse pawl, or if there is a decent chance that I will tighten that up and have to spend a bunch of time checking other possibilities.

The guy said to give him a call if I had any problems. If it's probably gonna be a quick fix, I will just handle it. If there is a chance of this becoming a headache, I want to try to get my money back. I only saved $20 off the price of the cheapest new one I can find, so if it isn't a simple fix I'd probably rather spend the extra 20 spot (and wait the extra shipping/processing time).

What do you guys think? As always, thanks in advance.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

my does the same thing if i get it wet . take the handle off and the drag lever and get to the anti reverse bearing . pull it out and soak it in wd40 and work it for awhile cleaning it with a paper towel once if feels smooth as a whistle , add some shimano oil and reassemble , now your good to go till next time . and if you wade ..... there will be a next time . dont get me wrong its an awesome reel , but if it gets soaked you will need to do this again ! fishing from a boat you will be fine !


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

If it is doing once per turn of the handle, it is probably not the anti-reverse dog. It may be just a little play between the pinion on the spool and the pinion gear. If the spool is really free, and you are turning the handle against no pressure, the spool will knock just a bit as it catches up with the pinion gear, then backs off. Spool it up, cast it, and see if you hear anything when reeling back in. My guess is that you will not. If this doesn't fix it, and you are close to Bayou Vista, let me know and I will take care of it, gratis.

Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree. Put some line on the reel, get it set to where you like it and fish it for a day to see if there really is a problem.


----------



## ol dirty basser (Jun 2, 2009)

The first thing I did was tighten up the spool tension, and the problem persisted. This was before I originally posted. So I kinda forgot about this thread, and thinking I might fish over the past weekend, I spooled it up with my personal choice of line. When I bought the reel (and had the problem), it was only 1/2 to 1/3 full. While (and after) respooling, the problem seemed to be gone.

Not sure if this backs up what you guys were saying, but maybe. I'll wait until after I fish it to judge where I am with it.

BTW, I am not located in TX at all but I come to this forum because I love my Shimano.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Go fish it and let us know if the noise remains.


----------



## ol dirty basser (Jun 2, 2009)

Just to close this (hopefully), I fished with the reel yesterday and didn't notice a single thing. It was a slow day and I only got one fish (and lost one) using that reel, but I couldn't tell any difference between it and my other e7 I was fishing with.

Looks like I scored (knock on wood).

By the way, Mike in Friendswood, I neglected to say thanks for the generous offer. It didn't go unappreciated. That's what I was _supposed_ to say when I mentioned that I wasn't located in Texas.


----------

